
Google's cloud second only to AWS in dev survey - dustinmoris
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/19/google_cloud_platform_developer_survey/
======
RocketSyntax
Eh, Azure seems to be more unique regarding the PaaS services offered. Also a
close partnership w Databricks.

